
Intro to Phish - kingsidharth
http://www.marco.org/2011/05/26/geek-intro-to-phish
======
puttsmcfadden
Phish is worth giving a listen. I've loved it for years and have always had a
tough time introducing friends and colleagues. It is extremely rare to hear
phish on the radio which is a shame. They provide uplifting and positive
music. Long live phish!

